# How to add the host to a cloned network?



## hbauer (Jun 22, 2022)

I have set up iocage jails on a cloned interface jail, and I am using pf nat to configure access from the outside to some of this jails


```
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
ifconfig_lo1_name="jail"
ifconfig_jail="inet 127.7.0.1/16"
```

Within the pf.conf I am not using "skip on jail" to be able to manage the network communication between jails, and I am allowing access between jails via


```
pass quick on jail inet proto tcp from 127.7.0.16 to 127.7.3 port 25 keep state
```

So far so good. My current problem is that I am unable to access jails from the host.

I guess I have not configured the host to be part of the jail network. From a firewall perspective, I believe everything should be good.

How can I configure the host network to be part of the jail network?


----------

